# * WARNING! * new style of NIC panels.



## undergunfire (Oct 13, 2008)

I bought a box of NIC panels a few weeks ago and noticed half of the panels in the box had large center squares. I used these panels as the backside of my NIC cage (the part that was up against the walls).

I decided to build my bunnies pens and use this new style of NIC panel as the door of the pen. I soon found out Morgan could just about squeeze his head through the panel...with little room left between his head/neck and the panel holes. I freaked! I quickly changed the door design to having the new style of panel as the top portion of the door, and used the old style as the bottom portion.

*I wanted to put out a warning to every one who has purchased or will purchase this new style of NIC panel bought from Target in a box labeled "Organize It" cubes. PLEASE, if you are going to use these panels for your NIC cages or pens...put the panels with larger squares out of reach of the bunnies (use them for the shelves with a solid covering over them, use them for the roof of the cage if the bunny can not reach them, use them for the top portion of your pens, ect).*

*All I could envision was Morgan or another one of my bunnies getting their heads stuck in the new larger squares and breaking their neck, back, or seriously injuring themselves.

*Young baby rabbits will be able to escape or injure themselves in these new panels if you use them on the ground level of a pen or NIC cage. 

My small 9.5lbs dog and easily fit his muzzle through these panels and my cat can definitely fit his legs through these (which means claws, too)...this can pose a danger to some rabbits.

*



"Old style"...







"New style"...






Showing the size difference...










Size comparison with a standard sized toilet paper tube...






My hand through the "new style" panel. I could probably fit my other hand in there, as well...






The actual panel has the same dimension, but the squares are larger (as you can see)...






Morgan's size compaired to the "new style" of panel. It never struck my mind at first that his head could fit through the panel, until I saw him try it!...







This picture shows how you should use the "new style" of panel on top of the "old style" of panel...








*_**This may be obvious to some people, but I wanted to point it out to others who may not have thought of the hazard._*




*


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 13, 2008)

Too freaky Amy!

Thanks for all your investigative work... That's such a frustrating product change!
We're going to have a black-market in NIC cubes before you know it...

Thanks again!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 13, 2008)

Thankfully I have a ton of "old style" panels to work with. I guess this means for people who are new to NIC cages, they may have to buy two boxes instead of 1 to build with the old style panels.

Ugh, did I mention the price increase? At my Target...for black, white, and blue panel colors the price went up from $14.99 to $19.99. The chrome panel color went up from $19.99 from $24.99!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW! thanks for noticing and posting for us! I wondering if all us bunny folks should start emailing them and try and get them to change back? jeesh. raising the price AND cutting back on material used in each panel making the holes bigger is ridiculous!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 13, 2008)

wow thanks for making everyone aware of this, how scary


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2008)

Shes not kidding I bought some and my brother who is more or less a grown man can fit his hand through.


----------



## BethM (Oct 13, 2008)

I came across some of these New Style cubes earlier this year. Thankfully, they still had some old style mixed in on the shelves, and I exchanged the horrible ones for the good old standbys. At that time, they only had the wide square ones in the colored panels, the chrome ones were still the old style.


----------



## Boz (Oct 13, 2008)

I bought a box with these about a month ago and when I saw it I returned it. I was not happy!:grumpy: I exchanged that box with a box of the older ones.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you SO much for this notice! Very very scary!


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 13, 2008)

This should probubly be pinned wherever the instruction for building a nic pen are...library? so new members can see this and be mindful.

I'm very glad it was included in today on RO, I planned to pick up a box today to finish my new ex pen. If they have the old style I think I'll pick up an extra box to have just in case.


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 13, 2008)

I got a box of these too! But only 1/2 of them were the larger grid, the other half was the regular size. Are yours like that? If you look on the box you'll see that they are different...it's kind of hard to explain, I'll take a pic of the box when I get home tonight. I bought 2 boxes at the same time, one was fine the other was mixed. Just make sure that you look at the picture on the box to make sure that you are getting the smaller ones. I decided to keep the larger ones to make the condo ceiling with.


----------



## BSAR (Oct 13, 2008)

I wonder why they did that! We should try to contact them and have them put it back down to normal sized holes. I bet they are just trying to save on how much metal they use to make it. But now they may not get as good of business if us bunny lovers don't have a true need for it.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow! I know for sure bunnies will be able to get through that! It looks like they just didn't add four squares to each larger square, resulting in the new style...crazy. I've had baby bunnies get out of the regular NIC panels, but they would definitley have no trouble getting out of those ones!! 

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 13, 2008)

Wait!

I wonder if they are just FAULTY? Maybe they messed up in the manufacturing. I can't tell for sure, but if you added lines to the middle of those squares, wouldn't it be the old ones?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2008)

No it is meant to be that way.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 13, 2008)

That's so stupid! 

I found these at Bed Bath and Beyond yesterday. I think they would be great for babies! and combined with a more open grid - bigger bunners. I think the little bins come with them but I could find a use for those too! I'm thinking bunny tunnels, storage, etc. 

I think they will help me with the Diesel situation - so I might rebuild part of Bo's cage with them. (Maybe on the outside of his cage now)

Ugh! they are plastic, I thought they said it was all metal. They do carry the regular ones too.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2008)

Are they Metal?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG! How scary! :shock:

Mouse would be out of those in a jiffy. Actually, with holes that size, so would Chalk, Barney and Snowy lol! :shock::shock::shock::shock:

The thing I don't understand is, they're made as storage shelves right? Mostly for college/uni students as a cheap storage solution? So why on earth would they make the holes that big? You couldn't keep anything other than books really on shelves with holes that size in.... It just doesn't make sense...

What's the name of the manufacturer that makes NIC panels in the US? I really hope that they don't end up over here as well! I might have to go and buy a couple of old boxes just in case if they do, even though they're sooo expensive over here (but you never know when that 5th bunny might come along lol ). I couldn't live with NIC grids but no way could I live with those new ones either. :?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe that's why I couldn't find any! They were switching over!


----------



## Boz (Oct 13, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> OMG! How scary! :shock:
> 
> Mouse would be out of those in a jiffy. Actually, with holes that size, so would Chalk, Barney and Snowy lol! :shock::shock::shock::shock:
> 
> ...



I think the smaller ones are for the bottom shelves where things are set on and the others are for the sides.



I think it's a way to save metal... But they just raised the price!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 13, 2008)

The larger squares are supposed to go on the backside of the storage unit, you can see that if you look at the box. I would have taken a picture of the box, but I threw it out a few weeks ago .

I know you can get mesh panels from Linens N Things, but they are closing stores all over the U.S...going out of business! They are 4 cube units instead of 6 cube units and are more expensive.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 14, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Wait!
> 
> I wonder if they are just FAULTY? Maybe they messed up in the manufacturing. I can't tell for sure, but if you added lines to the middle of those squares, wouldn't it be the old ones?



That's what I said, lol. About adding the smaller squares to the larger ones  lol. 

Emily


----------



## Boz (Oct 14, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wait!
> ...



The only thing is it you look at the box, in the picture is shows these newer ones with bigger holes. :? It would be nice if they were though!


----------



## BSAR (Oct 14, 2008)

Can someone tell me the website or number listed on the box of those panels. I can contact them about the new size and maybe we can make some sort of petition thing and really complian and then they will get the smaller squares back.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 14, 2008)

I noticed that with the panels that I got in my box. I used them for the ceiling and shelves (covered with mats). I didn't know what to do with them :grumpy:


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 14, 2008)

I still have the box that my panels came in and you can see on the picture that it shows both sizes. They use the larger grids for the backs and sides and the smaller ones for the shelves. I didn't think to look when I bought them because every other time I've gotten them they've been the same. Here are pics of the boxes. Make sure that you look at the pics before you buy!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 15, 2008)

You know, they probably don't realize how many people actually buy those for cage making LOL!


----------



## BSAR (Oct 15, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> You know, they probably don't realize how many people actually buy those for cage making LOL!


Yeah lol!! :biggrin2robably half of the reasons they are sold is for that!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 15, 2008)

We should send pictures of the rabbit cages we build to their company. Some may be impressed .


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 15, 2008)

haha, that's not a bad idea! It would be too funny if they had a little area on their website for "creative uses" and had a bunch of bunny cages on there.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> We should send pictures of the rabbit cages we build to their company. Some may be impressed .


I second that idea! They need to make them for pets now too!:bunnydance: Alas, two sizes.onder:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 15, 2008)

That's actually a good marketing idea for them! Of course with a nice link to our website....... :whistling

You know, we might be able to "convince" them to sell the "good" panels to us outright somehow....... 

I think it's worth an email - does anyone have the company information handy?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> That's actually a good marketing idea for them! Of course with a nice link to our website....... :whistling
> 
> You know, we might be able to "convince" them to sell the "good" panels to us outright somehow.......



We think alike!



"I think it's worth an email - does anyone have the company information handy?"


Ali? Can you help with this issue?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a new box out in my car. That would have their info on it... BUT, it's raining  I can get it in later if you still need it


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 15, 2008)

ok, so the manufacoror is Fellowes..........wait....no, it's not....Seville.....?...no.....ok, so i did a few google searches and all i got was stuff on.....you guessed it, rabbit cages out of it! i'd look a bit further, but i'm sick, i had a 102.6F fever last night and i think i need to go lay down......good luck with finding an e-mail, though guys!

:clover:

~Aarty0002:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 15, 2008)

WOW! See most people probably don't even use them for what they sell them for. LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Here is the information for the Target brand ones (Organize it! or Storage Solutions)... I figured 'cause it's on the paper in the box, it's safe to post here? I'll edit it out if it's not...

E-Mail = [email protected]
Phone = 1-800-732-6303 (toll free! )


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 15, 2008)

I know i read somewhere where people were complaing the price is going up. I can get those cubes at walmart but there are the rubbermaid brand and they only come in a set of 3 for $20

So you aren't that far off. U get 3 more than I can for a couple of $$$$ more.

Wishing i could 6 cubes for $20


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 15, 2008)

It's almost an excuse for a vacation


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 15, 2008)

*
Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I know i read somewhere where people were complaing the price is going up. I can get those cubes at walmart but there are the rubbermaid brand and they only come in a set of 3 for $20
> 
> So you aren't that far off. U get 3 more than I can for a couple of $$$$ more.
> 
> Wishing i could 6 cubes for $20


Zellers has them for $12 a box or 3 cubes. 
I found a ton this summer at garage sales. I never paid more than $15 for 2 sets of 4 cubes. 


As for the new sizes, I can see why they are doing it (cut costs mostly), but there is no warning on the box (New Style). I would complain about it.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 15, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> It's almost an excuse for a vacation



I will be on Vacation soon.  Polar Bears here I come.


----------



## furryface (Oct 15, 2008)

hmmm......college kids use them for storage right?

and when it's time to pack up and go back home...what do those kids do?
they throw all kinds of stuff out! so I'm thinking....


if I time it right...and go do a bit of "curb surfing".....I just might find a new bunny cage or two....


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 15, 2008)

*furryface wrote: *


> hmmm......college kids use them for storage right?
> 
> and when it's time to pack up and go back home...what do those kids do?
> they throw all kinds of stuff out! so I'm thinking....
> ...


Perfect IDEA! Or just post on craigslist you want them....

Aly!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Dumpster diving is my favorite! *eyeroll* If you time it right, you can peek in dumpsters around colleges right after the semester lets out (more so for summer break) and find some nice furniture and storage stuff. It's normally not icky, either!  

I know it sounds gross, but I've gotten some nice chairs and storage things that way. I don't pick up anything fabric, and I've seen nice shelving units before (when I didn't need them :grumpy. With a little cleaning, everything turns out OK 

Sorry, my mom taught me how to be super-cheap lol


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 15, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Dumpster diving is my favorite! *eyeroll* If you time it right, you can peek in dumpsters around colleges right after the semester lets out (more so for summer break) and find some nice furniture and storage stuff. It's normally not icky, either!
> 
> I know it sounds gross, but I've gotten some nice chairs and storage things that way. I don't pick up anything fabric, and I've seen nice shelving units before (when I didn't need them :grumpy. With a little cleaning, everything turns out OK
> 
> Sorry, my mom taught me how to be super-cheap lol



I don't think it is gross! I love finding other peoples trash and turning them into treasures! My parents have raised me to be cheap too!

Aly!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hooray, cheapness!


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 15, 2008)

My next door neighbors when I lived in Ga LOVED to go "trashin'". I got into the habit of going with them and had a blast! I also got some bookshelves and a mason jar that someone turned into a lamp, I put different types of dried beans in it and used it in my kitchen.

LOL we used to try to get out every Tuesday right at dark because there was some guy in a grey pick up that would drive around to pick up things to sell at the flea market. We used to get so mad if he beat us to a neighborhood.....good times


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 16, 2008)

My cousin works in delivery of some construction stuff. When he was remodeling an old house, he looked each day around jobs - especially housing editions since they typically use similar colors of siding and stuff. He found things like kitchen countertops that were just cut to the wrong size..... tossed. Not sent to the store for reduction or anything..... just tossed! He was able to use them since they were cut shorter and he had a smaller kitchen. He also got leftover insulation, flooring..... he remodeled their entire house with dumpster dives.....


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 16, 2008)

One of my coworkers found a net and badmitton racquets in the trash. The students are having a blast playing with them!!!

Trash picking isn't so bad.

Minda


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2008)

Exactly! 

You just never know.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 17, 2008)

I used to live down the block from a florist that handled commercial accounts. They used to throw away the potted plants that they switched out from offices. I got some awesome plants out of the dumpster.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 17, 2008)

Just curious...has anyone emailed the company? We probably don't want a ton of people doing it .


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 17, 2008)

I haven't... yet. I will hold off until I see how many people have!


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Oct 31, 2008)

Hmmm, this makes me think. I bought mine about five months ago. I wonder which ones I have? I will have to go check tomorrow. 

Shannon


----------



## Terrk (Oct 31, 2008)

How come I can't find these anywhere around here?! 

I looked at wal-mart and couldn't find em, target, according to there website online, they don't have em either.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 10, 2008)

*bump*


Can this be pinned to the top of this part of the forum AND the top of the photo philes forum....so every one can see this before building their cages?


----------



## RexyRex (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that this "modification" is permanent. I went to Target today to check and every box showed the larger grids. Last time I bought them (about 6 weeks ago) you could still find the regular panels, you just had to check because they were mixed in with the boxed that had the bigger ones.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 10, 2008)

I built Flynn a new NIC cage last week, and they didn't sell the old boxes.
Boo  I had to buy more and now I have a bunch of the bigger grids left over.


----------



## Flopsy (Nov 19, 2008)

Bumping just because... I made this mistake 3 days ago :grumpy:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 15, 2009)

I know this thread is old but I discovered this last night when building storms new cage he can fit all the way through the bigger grid they are up against the wall now so he can do this and all smaller ones.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 15, 2009)

Ooh, I missed this before. I'm just putting together a plan to clean up and promote our 'cages' threads so it will be a prominent link from our 'front page' (when it's ready), and this thread will be crucial. 

We're definitely going to need pics of all the different styles of cubes while still in the boxes, as well as out. 

One of the nicest, most productive things we can do for bunnies everywhere is to get them out of the traditional pet store prisons and into some decent condos. 

Everytime I see an ad on Craigslist for somebody looking for, giving away or selling a small, single level cage, I post about cube shelving cages (we REALLY need to stop using the term 'NIC') and include some pics and I get a ton of responses asking for more info. 

Thanks for bumping this! 

sas


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 15, 2009)

Metal Grid Cages?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 15, 2009)

I have all different sizes and pics! An pictures of the boxes from Target.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 15, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Ooh, I missed this before. I'm just putting together a plan to clean up and promote our 'cages' threads so it will be a prominent link from our 'front page' (when it's ready), and this thread will be crucial.
> 
> We're definitely going to need pics of all the different styles of cubes while still in the boxes, as well as out.
> 
> ...



Well, said, Sas!

What shall we call "NIC cages" now? I agree it needs to be changed, "NIC" is rather confusing to some people. Just "Cube Cages"?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 15, 2009)

What about 

Bunny Condos of Storage Cubes


----------



## Boz (Feb 16, 2009)

What about Cube Condos?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 16, 2009)

I like that one Cube Condo


----------



## BethM (Feb 16, 2009)

I usually call mine Cube Condos. 
I think "NIC" is confusing to some people, if they don't know what it stands for, and some think that's the brand they should be looking for, or that every store carries that brand. It seems like the most popular ones around here (in the US, anyway) are the ones that come from Target?


----------



## Numbat (Feb 17, 2009)

Do you know where I can get NIC grids in Melbourne, Australia?


----------



## Gabby (Feb 17, 2009)

I still have some in a box, but was considering going to get more, glad i saw this frist.


----------



## BunLuvvie (Apr 1, 2009)

These cubes are not only used for rabbit NIC cages, but GUINEA PIG cages. Can you imagine a tiny guinea pig in a cage with those grids??!!:grumpy:


----------



## ntwhelan (Apr 2, 2009)

Can anyone give the exact measurement of the small grids vs. the large grids? I'm speaking of the inner grid measurement where bunny might stick head or nose through. 

Also, what is a universal safe hole size for any type of cage with bunnies? I know it depends on breed and age / size.

Thank you,
Nelson


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 2, 2009)

*ntwhelan wrote: *


> Can anyone give the exact measurement of the small grids vs. the large grids? I'm speaking of the inner grid measurement where bunny might stick head or nose through.
> 
> Also, what is a universal safe hole size for any type of cage with bunnies? I know it depends on breed and age / size.
> 
> ...




The smaller square is 1 3/4 of a inch

The larger square is 3 inches. 

So there is a huge difference.

Note can someone convert that for the metric system


----------



## Leaf (Apr 3, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> What about Cube Condos?


I like this!


----------



## bengal77 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hedgehog owners also use these for their hedgies but they call them C&C Cages. (Cubes and Coroplast).


----------



## DartANrun (Jan 30, 2010)

A petition to them could make a huge impact. I'd bet that 75% of what they sell is for bunny hutches. They are listed on most all indoor bunny sites. This could be a huge mistake for them and us!

Sharon


----------



## DartANrun (Jan 30, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Just curious...has anyone emailed the company? We probably don't want a ton of people doing it .


Yes we do! Number speak!


----------



## bigwigbunny (Mar 14, 2010)

I wanted to find out, for those that use the target NICs what do you do with your large grids? Use them as roofs or as the second stack up? How large of a bunny do you think is ok in a cage with the large cubes?


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 14, 2010)

I use them as roofs, floors (only works if you use a solid floor over it), as the grids that go against a wall, or if I am making a pen then I use them as the highest grid.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, all the NIC I have bought have been half "Small" grids and half large grids..my lionhead as a baby could fit through the large ones, so we had to use all the smalls. Now she can still fit her muzzle, so we only use them for the roof.

My large English lop however can't fit his head past his nose so we use them for his cage.


----------



## Steph16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I got mine from Bed, Bath & Beyond, for around $20 Canadian, for i think 12 panels. I know it is expensive, but it is well worth it, cause Jacob is able to run around all he likes. But I would recommend putting a roof on it. I underestimated Jacob, and he climbed the wall and jumped out. :bunny19


----------



## FelipesMommy (Aug 17, 2010)

My NIC run was flipped upside down and my dwarf mix, weighing 3 pounds, easily shoved his way out of the larger holes that are usually on top. HTH someone.


----------



## Dulmit (Aug 26, 2010)

I bought some with the larger grids to make a hay holder. 2 cubes wide 1 cube deep. (You can never have to much hay) the holes are big enough for the bunnies to peek in and grab the hay. I also used some for the roof of a raised lookout area in their pen.


----------



## MareBearBunny18 (Aug 24, 2011)

Where can u buy those they look super handy!


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Oct 5, 2011)

Someone mentioned this on my NIC thread. But I have read this several times. I am going to take my larger grids, and once I get the shelf in. I am going to take some fencing wire and run through the holes horizontally and vertically. Cutting the large holes into fourths. I will start a new thread and post pictures once, I am done with it.


----------



## lapaki (Dec 22, 2011)

Yea, Target messed up their cubes. They're not really suitable for cages any longer.

I got mine from K-Mart, and all the panels have 1.5" holes. The 6 cube set was around $22 full price, but I got them on sale for $17.99, and a friend got hers on an different sale for only $15.99/set (and that's in Hawaii, so it's probably cheaper on the mainland US).


----------



## bunnylove1 (Jan 29, 2012)

i have just come to the realization after putting my entire nic together i used the bigger spacing uggggg can i just put zip ties diagonally soo i dont have to take the whole ting apart


----------



## bunnylove1 (Jan 29, 2012)

im just going to get hard wire and wrap it around 2ft by 15 should be good for a 3 long 2 deep and 2 high nic cage right??? im getting about 11 feet just want to make shore


----------



## PapaJoe (Mar 1, 2012)

Great topic. I read this on another board while doing my research. They key thing I remembered was, it was mentioned that the grids should have 9 squares across.

I found mine at K-mart on sale for $14.99 per box.
Got my strip ties at Home Depot in a bag of 1,000.
HomeDepot also had the coroplast and hard plastic edging to prevent chewing the edges. Worked our great.


----------



## Sunnbunny (Mar 1, 2012)

Sending in pictures of the cages made from their product and a petition is a great idea!!!


----------



## asugrad96 (Jul 22, 2012)

I just brought two rescued buns home tonight. Last week I built my first Cube Condo and so wish I had read the warnings about two different sized panels before I started! I ended up needing 4 boxes of cubes to have the small sized holes for everything except for covered shelves. Don't tell Target, but I have considered reboxing 23 of the larger holed panels and returning them. The Condo I built is for home use and I will be needing to build another for my classroom in a week or so. I did an extensive search in person and online for panels and came up with the following:

http://www.storesupply.com/pc-12194-518-14-x-14-white-mini-grid-panel-30101.aspx

14" square panels with all small sized holes are $1.10/ea. Sounded expensive to me at first and then I considered I paid $90.00 at Target (Bought two sets at 24.99 and then realized I needed more to compensate for panels I couldn't use and they were on sale for 19.99 when I went back) for 36 useable panels that I know I won't have to worry about. I can have 100 panels shipped from PA to my house in VA for around 145.00. The had 4 or 5 different physical stores for those of you close enough to one. I think this is the route I will take for my next Condo. If anyone has found a cheaper alternative please let me know!


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 15, 2012)

I got my cubes earlier this month from walmart.com... http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whitmor-Black-Wire-Storage-Cubes-Set-of-4/5005199

they only have them in select stores, which apparently isn't any in San Antonio, but they'll do free site-to-store (no min purchase amount) or if you order at least $45 worth of "home free" items (ie three boxes of cubes) you can get FREE home delivery. I ordered three on the morning of august 2nd and was told they'd be delivered august 8-10th... but then I found a heavy box on my porch on saturday the 4th! never thought I'd be so impressed with walmart, lol.

it's 20 connectors and 17 grids per box, 19.47 for black, $2 more for multi-colored and $2.50 more for white (glad I wanted black anyway!)... in other words, for about $62 (3 boxes + sales tax) you can get 51 grids, 60 connectors and free shipping to your home. the free shipping is a steal 'cause that box was HEAVY!

they've got the same dimensions and spacing as NIC cube panels and ALL panels in the box are "usable" for our purposes.


----------



## asugrad96 (Aug 15, 2012)

I searched the four surrounding counties and finally found some. I was told online and in person that two different wal marts (45 minutes drive each) had the ones you mentioned only to find out when I got to the store they didn't have them. They used their little scanners and told me that had 12 on inventory but we couldn't find them anywhere in the store. K Mart finally had some (another 45 minute drive!) in stock. Their set only comes in black and the panels are ever so slightly smaller. The upside is that they are for a set of 6 cubes (23 panels in a box) for 19.00 a box. I bought 5 boxes while I was there so I wouldn't be chasing them down again any time soon!


----------

